# Sanyo DP39E23 39" 1080p 60Hz LED HDTV



## UberC (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm having a problem where when I turn on the TV it will display a Channel 3. After about 20secs it'll turn off and turn back on. None of the buttons seem to work, channel/volume/menu. Once the TV is on the power button doesn't seem to work to turn it off where as I would have to unplug. This isn't my TV it was going to be thrown away by my wife's brother.

I'm thinking it could be the power supply but if not both power supply and mainboard :facepalm:


----------

